# Notebook CPU Centrino / Core Duo / 2 Duo



## Mig_l (29. März 2007)

Ich will mir in den nächsten Tagen ein neues Notebook kaufen. Vorweg  muß ich sagen daß es zwei Dinge gibt wofür ich es Schwerpunktmäßig verwenden will. 
1. 3d-Visualisierungen / Bildbearbeitung / CAD-Zeichnen (Cinema 4d / Allplan Nemetschek / Photoshop / Rhino)
2. Musikanwendung / DJ-Software (Serrato oder Final Scratch). Eine Software bei der MP3s auf dem Laptop laufen, die Steuerung jedoch geschieht über eine time-code schallplatte vom Plattenspieler aus. Die Software simuliert dabei den Schallplatten-Sound z.B. beim schnellen vor- und zurück bewegen der Platte.
Beim zweiten haben in der Vergangenheit viele Leute Probleme mit ihren älteren Notebooks gehabt.
Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage worauf ich beim Kauf achten sollte: Zur Zeit interessiere ich mich für die Angebote von Saturn  *Acer  Aspire 5612-200 für 749,-  oder *Media markt-* fujitsu Siemens AMILO Li 1705 DC16129DOSV für 699,- *(http://www.mediamarkt.de/computer/sdm/fs/) *  beide mit core duo
*Wie groß sind die Unterschiede zwischen den Prozessoren (Celeron/Centrino /Centrino Duo / Core Duo /Core 2 Duo) Rechtfertigen sie die Preisunterschiede? Oder werden meine Anwendungen auch Problemlos mit den genannten Geräten laufen?
Im Saturn-Prospekt habe ich soviele Unterschiedliche CPU-Bezeichnungen ebi unterschiedlichen Geräten gefunden, daß ich echt die Übersicht verliere:
1.Intel Centrino Duo Mobiltechnologie mit Intel Core Duo Prozessor (oben genanntes Gerät)
2. Intel Core Duo Prozessor 
(ist da ein Unterschied  zwischen den ersten beiden?)
3. Intel Celeron M
3.Intel Centrino Duo Mobiltechnologie mit Intel Core *2*  Duo Prozessor

Ich habe bereits gesucht aber noch nicht die passende Antwort auf all die vielen fragen gefunden.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus für alle Antworten


----------



## chmee (29. März 2007)

Der Celeron M fällt raus, das ist meiner Meinung noch ein alter Pentium4(D). Die Rechenkraft eines Core2Duo(M) ist mit einem Pentium4(D) nicht vergleichbar.

**EDIT**
Habe wegen des CeleronM mal nachgelesen, die Mobilprozessoren waren ja schon immer etwas anders als die Desktop-CPUs. Ergo --> Der CeleronM ist ein Nachfahre des PentiumM und existiert inzwischen auch in Core-Basis.

Witzigerweise - das wissen die Freaks - ist der PentiumM und auch der Core2Duo ein Nachfahre des Pentium3 und kein
evolutionärer Schritt aus dem Pentium4.

Celeron - ein sich im halbierten Cache vom großen Prozessor unterscheidendes Modell -> Langsamer !

Centrino ist bloss ein Werbebegriff der Intelianer ! Da wird ein Set an Chips gekauft und verbaut. Chipset,Wlan und CPU sind von Intel.
1 und (4) stellen für mich das Selbe dar.
Die Mobiltechnologie ist auch wieder so ein Werbeanhängsel, das Besondere ist aber bei einem M-Prozessor seine niedrigere Verbrauchsleistung bei Akkulauf und Idle. Ich würde eh raten, bei Serrato und sonstigem Gedöhns den Rechner ans Netz anzuschließen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Mig_l (29. März 2007)

Erstmal danke vorweg für die Antwort. Als Laie bin ich jedoch noch nicht viel schlauer als vorher. Also nochmal die entscheidenden Fragen für mich:

1. "Ich würde eh raten, bei Serrato und sonstigem Gedöhns den Rechner ans Netz anzuschließen" -  Was heißt das genau? bitte bedenken, daß ich das Notebook  mit in die Disko usw. mitnehmen muß.
2. Ist für "Serrato" und "Final Scratch" der Arbeitsspeicher oder die Prozessorleistung wichtiger?
3.Ist "Intel Centrino Duo Mobiltechnologie mit Intel Core Duo Prozessor"  das gleiche  wie "Intel Core Duo Prozessor"
4. Wieviel Unterschied liegt zwischen "Core duo" und "core 2 duo"
5. Reicht ein centrino oder ein "core duo" evtl. für meine Ansprüche. (Immerhin gab es ja auch schon vor 2 Jahren Rechner die mit den Anwendungen zurecht kamen)?
6. Was haltet ihr von den genannten Rechnern?
7. Steht ein Sony Vaio z.b. auch automatisch für eine bessere Qualität als ein Acer z.B. und gibt es irgendwelche MArken die man prinzipiell empfehlen oder von denen man prinzipiell abraten kann?

Ich weiß es sind viele Fragen aber ich bin mir Sicher, daß die Antworten auch vielen andern Leuten weiterhelfen.


----------



## chmee (29. März 2007)

1. "ans Netz" - mit Netzteil an Steckdose anschließen
Mobilprozessoren sind durch einen kleinen Trick sparsam : Sie verringern die Frequenz, wenn sie auf Batterie laufen.
2. Ein Freund benutzt Serrato, aber ich weiss sowas nicht. Ich würde behaupten, jeder aktuelle Core2Duo bringt die Power und unter 1GB Ram sollte man auch nicht nehmen, spätestens beim 3D-Job würdest Du es bereuen.
3. Ja.
4. und 5. http://www.pcwelt.de/tests/hardware-tests/notebooks/57878/index.html
Soll nicht so gross sein, ich würde aber zu aktueller Technik greifen AUSSER dieses Laptop würde mir für 200Eur angeboten werden. Centrino ist nur ein Intel-Markenbegriff und sagt nichts über Leistung und nur wenig zur Qualität aus.
6. Enthaltung -> Werde keine Analyse durchführen im großen Djschungel der Geräte.
7. Sony Viao steht nicht für bessere Qualität. Erstmal nur für höheren Preis durch mehr Style und einige dazu gelegte Programme, die meines Erachtens größtenteils in die Tonne gekloppt werden können.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. März 2007)

Das tolle an einem Core 2 Duo ist meiner Meinung nach besonders die geringe Verlustleistung auch ohne ViV (Intels neuer Name fürs Strom sparen )
Der schnellste Core 2 Duo lässt maximal 65Watt ungenutzt. Ein aktueller AMD verschwendet allerdings bis zu 125Watt. 

Link

Das ist eine Liste aller aktuellen Intel (und AMD und Cyrex) CPUs und ihrer Features. Dort kannst du sie meiner Meinung nach am besten vergleichen. Ich kann nicht sagen, ob Sony besser ist allerdings ist es für mich mehr das Design, was dort kostet. Allerdings möchte ich mich da nciht festlegen.


----------



## Mig_l (30. März 2007)

Dann eine letzte Frage noch. Bei geräten mit ähnlichen Komponenten: Welche marken würdet ihr (klar ist das eine subjektive Einschätzung) bevorzugen? Samsung, Fujitsu-Siemens, Acer, Toshiba, LG, Sony.
Bzw. welche würdet ihr auf keinen Fall wählen?


----------



## chmee (30. März 2007)

Ich denke, neben den technischen Daten sollte ein entscheidendes Kriterium Gewährleistung und Service sein. Schau nach, welcher Hersteller lange Garantiezeiten und änhliche Serviceleistungen ( VorOrt, 24h etc ) anbietet. Kann aus der Erfahrung eines Freundes sagen, dass zB die FujSiemens-Amilo-Laptops viele Probleme in Bezug auf Treiber machen.

Aber such Dir die Infos und mach Dir ein eigenes Bild. mfg chmee


----------



## Mig_l (31. März 2007)

Jetzt sagte mir gestern jemand, ich solle mir doch von apple (ich weiß jetzt nicht genau ob es der i-book ist) ein Gerät zulegen, mit dem neuen Betriebssystem könne man jetzt auch normale Software installieren.
Ich hatte schonmal über apple nachgedacht, aber gerade weil ich mir dann immer spezielle Software anschaffen müßte, habe ich es sein lassen.
Ist das bei apple jetzt wirklich so problemlos möglich? Welche Geräte können dasund wie heißt das Betriebssystem? Und wie teuer ist ein I-book mit vergleichbarer Leistung?


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. März 2007)

Ja... man kann inzwischen auf jedem Apple Windows XP installieren.
Ich bin ja generell gegen OEM-PCs allerdings gehts bei Notebooks nicht anders.
Und da würde ich sagen, dass du durchaus Apple nehmen solltest, wenn du das Geld hast. Zudem gibt es von Apple Studentenrabatte falls du noch Schüler, Auszubildender oder Student bist.


----------



## Mig_l (31. März 2007)

Aber was unterscheidet es dann letztlich mit demgleichen Betriebssystem? Von einem anderen Laptop? (Abgesehen vom genialen design  )
In welcher Hinsicht ist es dann leistungsfähiger? Und ich sehe gerade, daß man mind. 1300,-E hinlegen muß vür ein vernüftiges Gerät mit 1GB RAM und einem halbwegs schnellen Prozesssor. Ich würde das Geld ja investieren, wenn ich wüßte, daß es mir wirklich zusätzlich was bringt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. März 2007)

Der große Unterschied zwischen einem Mac und einem PC ist die Architektur... die ist beim Mac nämlich PowerPC... im wesentlichen allerdings wirklich nur das Betriebssystem (das man nur auf PowerPCs und nicht auf normalen PCs laufen lassen kann) mit seiner Performance und das schicke Design *g*


----------



## chmee (31. März 2007)

oh oh oO Raubkopierer:
Erstmal ist Dir etwas Grundlegendes entgangen : Apple läuft seit mehr als einem Jahr nicht mehr mit IBM-Prozessoren, sondern mit Intel-CPUs. Und das mit der Installation von WinXP auf nem Apple ist durch die Bootcamp-Installation abgesegnet, wie rund es läuft, sollte aber lieber ein MACianer sagen. Stichwort MacOSx10.5-Leopard
Die Performance ist vom OS abhängig, nicht von der Hardware, denn die gibt es für beide Welten.

Mig_I:
Wenn Dir das Applesystem zusagt, dann kann es natürlich in die engere Auswahl. Aber wenn es gesellschaftliche Gründe sind - Ansehen, Status, Coolnessfaktor - solltest Du genau abchecken, ob der Mehrpreis auch wirklich das bringt, was nötig ist.

 Ich bin ein alter PC-Haudegen und kann somit nicht PRO Mac sprechen  Allein die Tatsache, dass sich Laptops garnicht/kaum aufrüsten lassen, macht eine hohe Ausgabe zweifelhaft, da ja gerade der Computerbereich einen Preisverfall hat wie keine andere Branche - naja, vielleicht noch die Obst/Gemüse-Sparte 

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. März 2007)

Mh... klar läuft Apple inzwischen mit Intels... ich möchte sagen zum Glück *g*
Ich glaube diese Tatsache war es auch, die Windows auf nem Mac lauffähig machte.
Aber trotzdem unterscheidet sich der gesamte Aufbau noch wesentlich von PCs... meines Wissens nach hat nen Mac z.B. kein Bios.


----------



## chmee (31. März 2007)

[OFFTOPIC]
Dass WindowsXP auf nem Mac läuft, ist nicht nur dem Prozessor zu verdanken. Wie dem OSX86Project.Org zu entnehmen ist, läuft ein MacOSX auf vielen Chipsets und das DeveloperSet war auf Basis des Intel 915 Chipsatzes. Ergo keine proprietäre AppleHardware mehr.

Dass kein BIOS angezeigt wird, heisst nicht , dass es nicht existiert 

..unterscheidet sich der Aufbau wesentlich..
Als Apple PCI und AGP nachgerüstet haben - das ist so einige Jahre her - war schon klar, dass die PC-Welt aufgrund der Verbreitung und Kompatibilität auch in der Mac-Welt Fuß gefasst hat.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. März 2007)

Naja... trotzdem kannst du meines Wissens nicht einfach nen OS X auf nen PC knallen


----------

